# Gridwall retail display fixtures as part of a DIY hay feeder?



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I was staring at these wire wall displays at a local business and it suddenly occurred to me that they might make very nice hay feeders.
I priced them online and found out that they are not very expensive at all, even new, and I also found out that they appear on Craigslist pretty often. (If only I can be patient enough to wait ... )

I think I may have found the perfect front for my pending, wall-mounted hay feeder. I'm also thinking that they might make nice gates or maybe even creep feeder barriers for young chickens and etc.

Has anybody ever used these things around the barnyard? They are extremely stiff and heavy-duty, with a smooth, glossy finish. I think the 3" squares would be just right to allow the hay to be pulled through in a gradual manner.

http://www.gridwall.com/gridwallpanels.html

.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't hurt to try it.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Well, I went ahead and ordered a 3-pack of the 2' x 4' black ones from Amazon. Fingers crossed that they will work the way that I'm hoping! 
I will post pictures of the completed project, provided that I can get the camera to talk to my computer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. Hopefully it will do well for you.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Greybird, did you ever make a hay feeder out of this material?


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Oh!
Yes, I did, and it seems to be working great for me. I don't know if I can get a picture of it or not since it's so dark under the the back corner of the goats' shelter where I have it installed, but I'll try - sometime cameras surprise me.
What I did, basically, was copy a typical "V" hay feeder design, but I used a 24" x 48" Gridwall panel instead of the wooden slats. (Also, it's only half of a V since it backs up against the room where I store their hay so I can fill it from the back.) 
The wire panel has proven to be very tough, and even Gadget hasn't been able to make any kind of mark on it. He's the one who has to hook and then rattle everything he sees. Goat reasons, I guess ...

Iv'e been very happy with the 3" x 3" sized holes. They seem to be just about perfect. The amount of wasted hay has dropped immensely. There are a few handfuls underneath the tray part of the feeder but before there would have been enough to carpet the entire shelter.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty good hay feeder then. Would love to see a picture of it if possible.


----------

